# Greetings from Malaysia



## XingyiMax (Nov 15, 2009)

G'day!

I'm a 40 years young guy for Malaysia, started martial arts training since 1982.

I'm focusing in Xingyiquan (Hsing I Chuan) and Taijiquan (Tai Chi Chuan) only nowadays, other martial arts which I've practiced before include Hong Gar, TaeKwonDo, Boxing, Muay Thai, Wing Chun, Wrestling ...

I'm still training twice a day, sharing the art of Xingyiquan to others for free during my free time, and go to China to continue my studies of Xingyiquan and Taijiquan every now and than.

My Blog: XingyiMax.com
My Website: wgWushu.net (in Chinese)


----------



## seasoned (Nov 15, 2009)

Greetings, and welcome to the best forum on the net. Look around and see for yourself. It appears you are very knowledgeable. Enjoy.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tensei85 (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to MT, great to meet you!


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome

How long in Santi Shi?

What style of Xingyiquan?

What Style of Taijiquan?

Where do you go in China?


----------



## XingyiMax (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanx guys!


----------



## XingyiMax (Nov 16, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> How long in Santi Shi?
> 
> ...


 
Thanx, "Student" (Xue Sheng), to answer your question:

1. How long in Santi Shi? Well, I've faced this question over and over again.  Basically, it's not how long can you keep your posture, it is how long that you can keep your "correct frame" does matter.  If you really wanna to know, I can only do it "properly" around 17 minutes, after that my body starts to adjust the posture naturally for comfort.  On the issue of "correct Santishi posture", even my shifu (sifu) says he can not do it properly, the "correct posture" here simply means as close as the text book posture as possible.

2. What style of Xingyiquan?  What Style of Taijiquan?  In my humble opinion, the style of Xingyiquan and Taijiquan does not matter a lot.  All Xingyiquan (or Taijiquan) shares the same core of concept and philosophy, the style is merely a thing that created by the new generations for flame and commercial purposes, which based upon the characteristics or the style that their predecessors performed or comprehend the art(s).  As you may know, the great Sun Lutang and Yang Chengfu have never mentioned the term Sun style or Yong style.  If you really wanna to know, the Xingyiquan that I am currently practicing should be characterised as Hebei Xingyiquan, the style of Taijiquan is referred as Yejiaquan (Ye's Family Boxing) by the Shanghai and Zhejiang martial arts circle which a sub-branch of Yang Style Taijiquan.  

3. Where do you go in China?  I go to Jiaxing City of Zhejiang Province, half an hour away from Shanghai by train.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2009)

XingyiMax said:


> 1. How long in Santi Shi? Well, I've faced this question over and over again. Basically, it's not how long can you keep your posture, it is how long that you can keep your "correct frame" does matter. If you really wanna to know, I can only do it "properly" around 17 minutes, after that my body starts to adjust the posture naturally for comfort. On the issue of "correct Santishi posture", even my shifu (sifu) says he can not do it properly, the "correct posture" here simply means as close as the text book posture as possible.
> 
> 2. What style of Xingyiquan? What Style of Taijiquan? In my humble opinion, the style of Xingyiquan and Taijiquan does not matter a lot. All Xingyiquan (or Taijiquan) shares the same core of concept and philosophy, the style is merely a thing that created by the new generations for flame and commercial purposes, which based upon the characteristics or the style that their predecessors performed or comprehend the art(s). As you may know, the great Sun Lutang and Yang Chengfu have never mentioned the term Sun style or Yong style. If you really wanna to know, the Xingyiquan that I am currently practicing should be characterised as Hebei Xingyiquan, the style of Taijiquan is referred as Yejiaquan (Ye's Family Boxing) by the Shanghai and Zhejiang martial arts circle which a sub-branch of Yang Style Taijiquan.
> 3. Where do you go in China? I go to Jiaxing City of Zhejiang Province, half an hour away from Shanghai by train.


 
Thank you

I train Yang Style Taijiquan for many years - Tung Ying Chieh (&#33891;&#33521;&#26480 branch

I have traing Chen style

I also trained Hebei Style Xingyiquan as well

And been to Beijing


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello, ...or Aloha..from Hawaii...."Please join in and share your views"!

Aloha again!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2009)

Greetings...


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------

